# Today's Concert in Montreal! Grieg #1 and Rachmaninoff Symphony 2



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Anybody heading to the Maison Symphonique in Montreal for today's concert with Yannick Nezet-Seguin and his wonderful orchestra? On the program, two audience favorites:

- Grieg Piano concerto #1 
- Rachmaninoff Symphony #2

On the piano: JAN LISIECKI

It appears to be completely sold out. 

I loved the last concert I attended with the OM with Bruckner's 2nd and Mahler's Ruckert Lieder. 

The classical music scene in Montreal is very healthy at the moment!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Anybody heading to the Maison Symphonique in Montreal for today's concert with Yannick Nezet-Seguin and his wonderful orchestra? On the program, two audience favorites:
> 
> - Grieg Piano concerto #1
> - Rachmaninoff Symphony #2
> ...


You are in for a very good concert.
Lisiecki is a very talented player .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks! First time I hear him.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> Anybody heading to the Maison Symphonique in Montreal for today's concert with Yannick Nezet-Seguin and his wonderful orchestra? On the program, two audience favorites:
> 
> - Grieg Piano concerto #1
> - Rachmaninoff Symphony #2
> ...


I'm hoping to get a ticket. I've shown up for sold out concerts before and they have some at the box office. And if they don;t there's always someone with a ticket to sell. That's how I got a ticket to the Halloween concert...
edit - just checked place des arts website and see they have standing room in that balcony. I'm cool with that. Done it before.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

DoReFaMi said:


> Thanks! First time I hear him.


You should try his Chopin's Études... I've had his album for almost a couple of years now, it's a real delight. He's Canadian too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gouldanian said:


> You should try his Chopin's Études... I've had his album for almost a couple of years now, it's a real delight. He's Canadian too.


His Mozart is also very fine and his new album seams to be a pre sale success
http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/artist/lisiecki/


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

It was a good concert. Not completely outstanding but very good overall. They event did an encore of a few Christmas favorites. Did you manage to get seats?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> It was a good concert. Not completely outstanding but very good overall. They event did an encore of a few Christmas favorites. Did you manage to get seats?


Yes. I got a seat in the choir right behind the orchestra.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

How did you enjoy the concert?


----------

